# need food for sulcata tortoise for winter



## Supersmile (Nov 9, 2011)

winters almost here and soon the ground will be covered with snow and i cant pick clover or dandelions for my 6inch sulcata tortoise. it really likes carrots so i give some to it every few days, but barely any. 


but i looked on all the websites i have previously been referred too but, either they are not grown here, dont grow in the winter, or arnt food that can be fed as the main course. 

i couldnt find any vegetables i can use as the main course! (ones sold at most stores) can you tell me what are perfectly fine for them to eat? im going to try to find a clover patch to grow. 

thanks


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 9, 2011)

Mazuri is a good choice for winter feeding, you can also just buy dark leafy greens from walmart or any other grocery store..

Collard greens
Bok Choy
Turnip greens
Mustard greens

There is a lot to choose from and the about is just a couple.. The link below has a long list of food for Desert Dwelling tortoises..

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread...ed-Greeks-Russians-Sulcatas-etc#axzz1dGSONxen


----------



## Redstrike (Nov 9, 2011)

There's a lot of produce you can purchase at the grocery stores that should be fine for a winter diet. There are some listed in the link below, but please note this is for forest tortoises, *I would ignore everything on here outside of the "greens" section*.

http://www.tortoiselibrary.com/omni-diet list.html


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 9, 2011)

I been feeding my 10" sulcata, a mixture of turnip and mustard greens, romaine, finely chopped Timothy grass hay (for the fiber), and supplemented with Rep-Cal calcium with vitamin D. Also add water melon (mainly for extra water intake) , carrot, and pumpkin (mainly for a natural de-wormer) as more of a treat once a week. Going to add some Mazari for winter back-up food. I also thought about adding Zoo-Med Grassland Tortoise Food for extra nutrition. These are the foods that I feed (and going to add to his diet) to my sulcata for the winter.


----------



## EKLC (Nov 9, 2011)

some grocers sell dandelion greens, mine has a big bunch for 2.99


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 9, 2011)

You can feed packaged Spring Mix and add a group of dark leafy greens to make it better, romaine, endive collards dandelions, whatever your store has that's good. I feed my big Sulcata Mazuri as a staple during the winter, he also has access to locally grown grass hay but most young tortoises won't eat hay they want to wait until they are older. Here's a link to a decent care sheet with a good diet...

http://africantortoise.com/diet.htm


FADE2BLACK_1973...in order for pumpkin to be used as a de-wormer you must cook the seeds then crush them and make a mush and feed that. Just the pumpkin itself is not a de wormer...


----------



## SulcataSarah (Mar 8, 2012)

Ive been feeding mine a variety of dark greens, be careful though since they have picky toasts my sulcata hates tturnip greens and mustard greens. He doesn't eat them.


----------



## Laura (Mar 8, 2012)

it can get $$ if you have to depend on store bought food for winter... what is your plan when they are 60 pounds plus...? where will it live? eat? 
Hopefully it will like hay.. some dont..


----------

